# throttle free design question



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hiya guys....hope everyone had a great thanksgiving...i sure did

well here's my headache for this week.....working on a trashed lawn mower
its a murray push type 20' cut with a 3.75 hp briggs sprint throttle free design
model #98902.....type 2247-B1.....code 01121852

it seems this mower was manufactured in 2001 from the code number....looks more like the 1980's...lol

anyway after looking the mower over....i have a bail brake cable thats snapped....this shouldn't be too bad to fix...and no visible throttle cable on mower...maybe someone removed it....or this throttle free design means....no cable to carb area..

but the thing that has me scratching my head is the carb and governor hook ups......the springs were off when i got it.....no spring on air vane governor...and no springs hooked to carb.....they were dangling from the control bracket...

so i searched the briggs website for info on this engine...on the parts list it had a repair manuel listed as number 1330....searched repair manuels....nothing with this number

it shows a operators manuel as number 1068 or 1058 hard to read exact from site....searched both numbers nothing there...

so since this engine reads throttle free design...i guess this thing won't have a throttle cable.....and the springs work as a tug of war so to speak between the air vane governor and the carb....i'm just guessing here...and it only has one speed so to speak...guessing again

so has anyone of you ever heard of something like this with no throttle cable
its weird for me first i've seen......and where could i find a schmatic of how to hook these springs back up correctly....briggs site not much help on this one...or i'm looking in the wrong place...

thanks
cajun :freak:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a picture of the correct way the springs belong on a sprint engine set up. This is a picture posted by geo and I hope he does not get upset for me using it, but I think it provides an excellent opportunity to see the correct set up of the throttle linkage and governor springs on this engine.

http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/8941/pict0177vf9.jpg


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks again 30 year.....you da man
when i got this thing...the springs were just dangling from the control bracket...so someone tried to work on it before me....

i've started cleaning it up...pulled carb from gas tank and cleaned tank out....had a little gas left in it.....it was green....that was a first also....seeing green gas.....lol

cajun


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

30 year

I got it running today of sorts........it started out with a decent Rpm and just slowed down to a blub blub idle
Blowing some white smoke through exhaust .....
The springs hooked to air vane governor there are two of them....has slack in them...so I probably need new springs...

Also I'm not sure if I set this air vane governor right or not....going to tinker some more with it
Seems like I could set it 3 ways.....with vane closest to fly wheel.....or middle ways from flywheel.....or all the way open getting full air.....I think the last way will give me full butterfly open in the carb......will have to check on this...what ya think?

cajun


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The lever with the larger of the two springs attached to it can be bent to apply more or less spring tension to the governor. If it's not running fast enough, then simply bent the tab out a little until the desired RPM's are achieved.


----------



## bulldog (Nov 30, 2007)

Question along same line. BS 4.5 hp lawn mower engine MOD 12h802 TYPE 1752-a CODE 97010358. Can not find repair manual anywhere. Cleaned and rebuilt the carb. Starts great. The manual throttle control does not increase/slow down eng. rpm's and is in no way connected to the throttle. 
WHAT OPERATES THE THROTTLE SO THE ENGINE CAN BE SLOWED OR SPED UP? 
WHAT SPRINGS GO WHERE RELATIVE TO GOVERNOR?


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

30year

got it running well now per your advice....after adding a little more tension to the spring...engine picked up Rpm really well....after adding tension there was a little tang that you could bend behind the throttle bracket that holds the new setting in place...it worked out real well.....thats again

bulldog...you might want to start another thread for your question to get some attention.....after a thread is in play like this one....some folks may not come back to see your question....i will try to do some research to help you out if i can....

cajun


----------



## bulldog (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks "Cajun". This is my first attempt at this "chat" format. You guys get down to the nitty gritty - good stuff. Refreshing after being jerked around by "no nothing" parts houses and dealers who don't/won't share info and/or manuals even after selling you parts. 

My ignorance shows in that I don't know how to "start a new thread" so I piggy backed in on the first message I found that was simiiar to my problem.

I am going to try start a new thread.

Will appreciate any assistance.

Thanks,

Bulldog


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

bulldog

i'm not getting anything on this engine with this model number(12h802 ).....did this model number come from the flywheel housing?....say a inch or so above the spark plug?......or maybe came from the gas tank... if its off the gas tank this would be the wrong number for the engine....let me know....thanks

cajun


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

Bulldog

found something.....let me know if any of this is your engine....it should be in the mix of all these parts......i think its more than one model on these pages....

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/pdf/illustrated_parts_list/100/MS0990.pdf

cajun


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

bulldog

if your engine doesn't have a OHV (overhead valve) this should be your repair manuel for that mower...judging from the code...looks like you have a 1997 model

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/buy/details.aspx?pid=270962

cajun


----------



## bulldog (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Cajun,

The PDF you sent includes my engine. The manual for this engine is not listed.

Greatly appreciated.

Bulldog


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

bulldog

this isn't your repair manuel in this link?....$15.20 great investment for your model engine...

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/buy/details.aspx?pid=270962

cajun


----------



## kortneysdaddy (May 12, 2008)

Hey yall Im new to this site and was needing to know about my push mower engine. I have no idea how many horse and cant find anything on the b/s site about it. Can ya help? Model # 12h802 Type # 1978-F2? Code # 99050657
Any info would help. TY


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

kort

see if this takes you to your engine....

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ma...menu=nav3&subMenu=3&manuType=Operator Manuals


----------

